# portupgrade little problem



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 16, 2010)

After *portsnap fetch update*, i did *portupgrade -a*
I took this:

```
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 572 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
--->  Skipping 'devel/automake19' (automake-1.9.6_3) because a requisite package 'autoconf-2.62' (devel/autoconf267) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'devel/automake14' (automake-1.4.6_5) because a requisite package 'autoconf-2.62' (devel/autoconf267) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'devel/automake110' (automake-1.10.1) because a requisite package 'autoconf-2.62' (devel/autoconf267) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'devel/automake15' (automake-1.5_5,1) because a requisite package 'autoconf-2.62' (devel/autoconf267) failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! devel/autoconf267 (autoconf-2.62)	(install error)
	* devel/automake19 (automake-1.9.6_3)
	* devel/automake14 (automake-1.4.6_5)
	* devel/automake110 (automake-1.10.1)
	* devel/automake15 (automake-1.5_5,1)
```
I run this:

```
pkgdb -F
```
and i took this:

```
--->  Checking the package registry database
Duplicated origin: devel/autoconf267 - autoconf-2.62 autoconf-2.67
Unregister any of them? [no]
```
Wich one i should unregister?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 16, 2010)

Solved unregistering the first option *(autoconf-2.62)*


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 17, 2010)

You do know about /usr/ports/UPDATING by now, don't you ... ? Do not run portupgrade -a just like that!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 17, 2010)

I have listen for this but never search about that 
I open it now and i have a very catalog of things...
To update ports tree i use portsnap fetch update.
For update the packages i use portupgrade -a and for recompile all my system packages i use portupgrade -af.
The reason that i liked portupgrade better from portmaster is that if i have a package error,continues with next and don't stop and start all from the beginning.
I guess is wrong. Why?


----------



## freethread (Sep 17, 2010)

I had an alias to remember to see UPDATING before start update


```
alias update-port-tree    'portsnap fetch update ; less /usr/ports/UPDATING'
```

or something like



> ...
> The reason that i liked portupgrade better from portmaster is that if i have a package error,continues with next and don't stop and start all from the beginning.
> ...



add *-R* switch when restart portmaster after compilation errors.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 17, 2010)

This is not about portupgrade versus portmaster, this is about using the *-a* flag carelessly! It's plain laziness. Before upgrading any port, check /usr/ports/UPDATING, and even when there's nothing interesting in there, rather use [cmd=]portupgrade port1 port2 port3[/cmd] than [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd]

Get used to *NOT* using portupgrade -a, and *DO* get used to always checking /usr/ports/UPDATING before upgrading any port.

Do I need to write it down in another order a third time? Isn't this forum overrun by people getting into trouble by not reading /usr/ports/UPDATING (or by not learning anything from  the forums ...)?


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 17, 2010)

for anyone who would like to avoid the issue with autoconf do this:

`# pkg_deinstall -r autoconf`
`# portupgrade -arR`


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, the autoconf/automake stuff is just a byzantine build complicating system.  I generally just deinstall all of it and let the ports that want it install the arbitrary version of their choice.

```
> pkg_info -r autoconf-2.67
Information for autoconf-2.67:

Depends on:
Dependency: perl-threaded-5.10.1_2
Dependency: m4-1.4.15,1
Dependency: autoconf-wrapper-20071109
```

Yes, it depends on both perl & m4.  But why no forth or ruby or python or bash or COBOL?


----------

